# new guy



## Catalina400mkII (Aug 25, 2009)

Hey, how's it going? I'm Mike, I've been sailing for 15 years, and my family recently just purchased our third boat. We started with a flying scott, then an O'Day 222, and now our most recent purchase our Catalina 400 mkII. We are docked on the Chesapeake, and am looking forward to seeing the many sights and sounds of the Chesapeake.


----------



## saildork (Feb 20, 2007)

Welcome aboard Mike, to you and the fam. Quite a jump from the O'Day to a Catalina 400. I'm sure you'll enjoy the heck out of her while discovering the Chesapeake from the wet side. Our very own CruisingDad is a 400 spokesperson, so I'm sure you'll find him an invaluable resource. Don't be a stranger. This is a great forum with many truly great and knowledgeable sailors with whom to share experiences. Enjoy the ride.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Hi there 400 owner! SO am I. Hull number 289. I am also your tech editor. 

Great to have you here. 

Brian


----------



## jorgenl (Aug 14, 2006)

Excellent choice of boat!

Mine is hull #243.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Yeah, well, mine is bigger than Jorgenl's. 

- CD


----------



## jorgenl (Aug 14, 2006)

Cruisingdad said:


> Yeah, well, mine is bigger than Jorgenl's.
> 
> - CD


I guess the dual BBQ's add about 3' to LOA?


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

jorgenl said:


> I guess the dual BBQ's add about 3' to LOA?


Nah, it was the Delta anchor. See, if you had just listened to me, and not Craig, you could have a bigger boat and not be abysmally stupid!!!

HEHE! (I see you still have it in your signature).

- CD

PS I need stuff for Mainsheet. You guys come up with some good stuff for me. September 1 is the cutoff.


----------



## jorgenl (Aug 14, 2006)

Cruisingdad said:


> Nah, it was the Delta anchor. See, if you had just listened to me, and not Craig, you could have a bigger boat and not be abysmally stupid!!!
> 
> HEHE! (I see you still have it in your signature).
> 
> ...


CD,

Does my 32" LED TV count towards boat size? Blu-ray player?

I also got a Fortress FX 37 to compensate for my lack of proper primary anchor 

Re: Mainsheet we have done quite a few projects over the last few months, mainly electrical and nothing out of the ordinary. I'll see if I can come up with some stuff for some later Mainsheets during fall.

We are cutting the docklines in about one month and theres a trillion things to do.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

jorgenl said:


> CD,
> 
> Does my 32" LED TV count towards boat size? Blu-ray player?
> 
> ...


HEHEHEHE! You got me on that one.

Blue Ray!?? I have not gotten it yet, but I think I am going to. My wife is putting her foot down trying to keep it from happening. I am stuill trying to figure out how to mount the 50" Plasma at the house on the boat. Any ideas? Incidentally, does your blue ray play DVD too? I have a million of those things and would hate to have to repurchase!!!

As far as Mainsheet, can you put a small blurb about your anchor (no, I am not kidding). How it fits and how it works, negatives, etc? Don't be afraid to tell about your frustrations. That might be something really easy? Thoughts?

I am really reaching out to everyone to start helping us on this and get the 400 section going and growing. If you do, I promise to upgrade you from Abysmally Stupid to Habitually Dumb!!!! HEHE!

BTW, I bet our new 400 owner is wondering what in the world he has gotten into here! We are just joking with each other, C400MKII. Jorgen and I have been chatting for quite some while. I actually helped talk him into his 400 purchase. He wanted to buy a Oyster 72, and I explained to him how the Catalina 400 was better. He has never looked back. Welcome to the family Catalina400MKII. Nice to have you here and with the 400 association.

Brian


----------



## jorgenl (Aug 14, 2006)

Cruisingdad said:


> HEHEHEHE! You got me on that one.
> 
> Blue Ray!?? I have not gotten it yet, but I think I am going to. My wife is putting her foot down trying to keep it from happening. I am stuill trying to figure out how to mount the 50" Plasma at the house on the boat. Any ideas? Incidentally, does your blue ray play DVD too? I have a million of those things and would hate to have to repurchase!!!
> 
> ...


Brian,

My Blu-Ray player plays just about everything, including DVD's

blu-ray disc™ player BD-P4600 - Blu-ray Players - Blu-ray | SAMSUNG

Since I will be a man of leisure starting next week, I hope to have more time to document some projects including the Kiwi anchor substitute.

(Acutally, it holds beautifully - had her in two thunderstorms with winds 35-45 kts. Not a problem.)

Yeah, Oyster 72's are overrated.


----------

